# First Real Plow



## robertbick (Jan 23, 2004)

I recently traded in my Toyota Sequoia for an `08 Chevy Silverado 2500HD crew cab. I used to plow my driveway with the Sequoia and a Snowsport snow plow. I just had a Fisher 8 HD installed. I probably won't get a chance to use it until next winter but have a few questions.

The dealer never said anything about ballast. How much do I need and is there something better I can use besides sand bags?

Should I cover the plow with a tarp in the off season to protect it from the sun & weather?

How much do you think a 3 year old Snowsport is worth? It is in very good condition since it is always stored in the garage or shed. I probably won't have much luck selling it until next winter.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

you could go on the fisher website and click on plow slection use e-match and select the plow you have and it will tell you how much ballast is good


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

If you have room, keep it in the garage in the off-season. It will keep rust off the metal, oxidation off the electrical connections and will preserve the paint. 10 years from now, your rig will still look and operate like brand new.

A tarp is a good plan-b... but be careful how you do it. Tarps are great at keeping water out, but they're just as good at trapping water/condensation underneath if you don't leave a way for them to vent.

Good luck.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a 12x20 shed with a 5' door opening. I wonder how hard it would be to try to get it into the shed. I even have a set of snowmobile dollies/wheels to put under it then try to roll it up the ramp into the shed. Anyone ever do something like this?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

A number of us put plows down on premade or homemade dollies of some sort, generally on flat or relatively flat surfaces. The plow & mount are very heavy (not saying a snowmobile isn't), and it might be a bit tough rolling depending how steep your ramp is.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 23, 2004)

YardMedic;548968 said:


> A number of us put plows down on premade or homemade dollies of some sort, generally on flat or relatively flat surfaces. The plow & mount are very heavy (not saying a snowmobile isn't), and it might be a bit tough rolling depending how steep your ramp is.


My sled was about 500lbs and my plow is a little over 700lbs. The ramp is not steep at all just not smooth. If I lay a sheet of plywood on top of it that would help smooth it out.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i sold a used snowsport on ebay for 700$payup


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Ballast for that truck, I think is 350 pounds. For ballast, I use bags of salt (sand would be the same). I have an old rug I put the bags on to keep the salt from the metal in case a bag splits. I also use the four summer tires and some pails of Magic Salt (which I then use when I get stuck or to sell). I put 2x6s across the back of the wheel wells to keep the weight from sliding froward. 

Actually, to store your plow, putting the moldboard and jackstand on blocks of fome type to keep them out of the dirt and propping a piece of plywood against it shield it from direct sunlight would be better than using a tarp. Tarps can be killers, like tvpierce said. Inside some type of building is best.

What's a 3 year old Snowsport worth? I'd say put it on Ebay or something like that and take whatever it brings. Personally, you'd have to pay me to take it. But you might find someone to buy it for the same reason you bought it.

$700 for a used Snowsport? I'd grab it and run. Then celebrate.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I put my plow on dollies from Harbor Freight and then slide it into the back of the garage. Works great and keeps the plow out of the way for the summer months. It does make it easier if there are two people pushing the plow. I would pull the truck as far into the shed as you can and then drop the plow onto your dollies and away you go. Definitly let the truck do as much of the work as pushing the plow on the dollies is a pain in the butt!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

robertbick;548981 said:


> My sled was about 500lbs and my plow is a little over 700lbs. The ramp is not steep at all just not smooth. If I lay a sheet of plywood on top of it that would help smooth it out.


I'd say try to make the path & ramp as flat & clean as you can. A pebble under the wheel can give you a heck of a time wrestling with a plow on a dolly (only SLIGHTLY exaggerating here!). Otherwise I think these are the perfect way to store plows (they can go into any corner of the driveway/garage/shed you want & are moved anytime you want).


----------



## robertbick (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the tips! I have it stored in the garage for now... it's just a tight fit with the truck and having it in the shed will make life easier. Maybe I'll pick up one of these sometime http://www.quickmountplowcart.com/

I think I'll hold onto my snowsport until the Fall then list it on ebay and/or craigslist.


----------

